# Louisiana Slayfest (warning lots of pics)



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That's awesome that your trip panned out for you so well!!  Those are some pretty cool shots holding both bass and reds together. ;D


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

awesome reds and bass next to each other eating the same baits. Thats my kinda fishing Minn Kota down cast around no looking for hours


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

ahhhh heck yah. Yall did it right. We find the best water clarity in those grass ponds. Normally this time of year we like to head south toward the gulf to fish the oyster flats and sand flats, but with the wind I bet the water would've been cloudy even on the leeward banks. Louisiana has some fish eh? ;D


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks.
Ya i would say it has a few fish ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice report. I wonder how my wife will take the news when I tell her we are moving to Louisiana ;D


----------



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice report Cole. Too bad Ida messed things up but it looks like you caught a few anyway.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> Nice report. I wonder how my wife will take the news when I tell her we are moving to Louisiana  ;D


Wanna go in on a duplex?

Nice job on the fishes guys.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

with a report like that i'm ready to get a uhaul truck today to start my move farther west  ;D awesome report cole


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

Well if you guys don't move there you at least have to visit cause the fishing is off the chain ;D


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> Well if you guys don't move there you at least have to visit cause the fishing is off the chain  ;D


I've looked online and it looks like quite a few of the places are still rebuilding from Katrina. Where did you guys stay and better yet, would you stay there again?
I've watched quite a few of the tourneys on TV from Hopedale, Lafitte, and Chalmette. That place looks loaded with fish. I feel a road trip coming on.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

I want to go to Louisiana SO BAD!! Awesome report, thanks for sharing.. 

Alonzo


----------



## melbatoast (Jun 27, 2009)

We fished Hopedale on Saturday. We caught 25 trout on popping corks and sparkle beetles till about 9a, then sight fished. Water was a little high. Wind was decent until about 2 and then it came on out of the east. Lots of clean water in the backs of the ponds. We ended up with 32 trout and 5 reds. The other skiff caught 15 nice reds some slot, some over sized. and about 15 trout. They did better not sight fishing, and strategically blind casting. We caught them o n spoons and spinner baits. I love the frog idea. That sounds like a blast !


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

Melba defintly try the frog next time you can, I was using an all white one rigged weedless. ( I just noticed it's in one of my pics  ) 

Phishphood, the first two nights we stayed at a hotel in Sildell because the house we were staying was not open those dates. It was a haul to the ramp in Delacroix but we got a great deal so you know. But are real place to stay was a house in Delacroix. The boat ramp was a min down the road literally, and it slept 8 people. If you want i can try to get you the info for it from my buddy. Let me know. I would defintly recommend the area for fishing


----------

